# Teichbeschattung.



## dragsterrobby (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo und moin moin,
da sich unser Teich den ganzen Tag in der vollen Sonne befindet, suche ich einen Hersteller, der eine Art Sonnensegel auf Maß fertigt. Möglichst keinen Markisenstoff, der ist zu schwer auf die Länge von 7m.
Ich stelle mir das so vor:
Länge 7m und breite 3m
Ich werde 2 Stahl oder Edelstahlseile von dem Überbau auf den Teich in 2,50m höhe, auf die andere Seite des Teiches zum Pumpenhäuschen spannen. Der Abstand zwischen den Seilen, ca. 3m breite. 
Das Segel ist somit 7m x 3m sein und sollte ringsherum ca. alle 30-40cm Kauschen haben, damit ich es auf die Seile ziehen kann. Die Kauschen deswegen, damit wir bei Bedarf das Segel uns zu der Seite ziehen können, wo wir Schatten über den Teich haben wollen oder es auch in der ganzen Länge benutzen können! 
Wenn es keinen Hersteller gibt, der solche Segel mit den Kauschen hat, werde ich es so versuchen:
Entweder kommen die zum Einsatz: http://www.ebay.de/itm/320786335985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
oder diese: http://www.ebay.de/itm/370618812794?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Somit könnten wir das Segel auch auf beiden Enden befestigen und wenn wir es garnicht brauchen, zu einer Seite ziehen und fest machen!
Das Prob. ist, das ich das 2mm Seil auf die Länge einfach zu dünn finde, auch wenn es Edelstahl ist!
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## karlethecat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sonnensegel+auf+maß 

:__ nase


----------



## Angie66 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hi Günter, 

Erkundige dich doch mal bei einem Segeltuchmacher, ob der dir was aus leichtem Material machen kann!


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Schon klar Angie,
nur beim Segeltuchmacher wird mir es bestimmt viel zu teuer!
Aber natürlich frage ich da mal nach


----------



## neuemmendorfer (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ja eine Konstruktion basteln, welche im Herbst auch ein Laubschutznetz halten kann?

LG Ronny


----------



## Angie66 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Aldi hatte am Montag Sonnensegel für 19.95 im Angebot, leider 6eckig. Das taugt nichts um ne Kombi draus zu bauen. Hab trotzdem mal eins geholt, um wenigsten den tiefen Bereich abzuschatten.

 .


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ja eine Konstruktion basteln, welche im Herbst auch ein Laubschutznetz halten kann?
> 
> LG Ronny



Das brauche ich nicht, keine Bäume in der Nähe!


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hab das grad mal rechnen lassen und kann gleich sagen, das ist mir viel zu teuer!
Hier schaut mal:

Listenpreis inkl. MwSt.:
1044,48 €
Frühjahrs - Aktionspreis 2013 pro Stck incl. 19% MwSt :
870,40 €
Abzüglich 5 % Skonto bei Bezahlung Vorkasse durch Übersweisung
826,88 €

Ne ne ne, das muß deutlich günstiger werden und bleibe drann!


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

So soll es werden.
Das werde ich dann an den langen Seiten durch die Ösen auf ein Edelstahlseil ziehen und hinten und vorne je nach Bedarf befestigen.
Hab leider z. Z. keinen Fotoapperat hier, den hat meine Frau mit zu Arbeit, denn da ist heute "Fenstersprung", wenn der wieder hier ist, werde ich ein Foto machen!


----------



## karlethecat (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo Günter, 

ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung mit Sonnensegeln; aber denke mal nur an das Wetter von gestern. Was bringt die ein billigen Teil wenn es dir mindestens einmal jährlich davon fliegt oder zerrissen wird vom Wind ... lieber einmal was Gescheites kaufen. Dazu gehört auch eine gewisse Beratung und entsprechende Verankerung denke ich. Aber wie gesagt, bin kein Profi.


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Is schon klar Marc,
wenn du die Zeichnung genau betrachtest und den Beitrag von ganz vorne liest, wird dir auffallen, das das Segel so wie ich es haben/bauen will, an Seilen beweglich ist!
Somit kann ich es bei Bedarf einfach zusammen ziehen!
Trotzdem muß ich dafür nicht 1000EUR dafür ausgeben!


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo Günter,

was hälst du den von so was hier, das ist auch Wind durchläßig.


----------



## derseeberger (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Man bin ich Froh das ich nicht Beschatten muß. Seerosen, nicht den ganzen Tag Sonne drauf

und 24 m² Terrasse auf dem Wasser.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## karlethecat (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo Günter, 
unter sonnensegel-nach-mass.de gibt es diesen "Grobrechner", da komme ich bei deinem Maß auf unter 500EUR. Eventuell sieht ja aber auch ein Segel in Dreiecks-Form bei dir ganz gut aus, beschattet halt nicht "100%", ist aber deutlich günstiger ... wie gesagt, wenn dir das Ding bei jedem Windchen wegfliegt hast du auch nix davon ,und du bist bestimmt nicht immer zu Hause um das Sonnensegel einzuziehen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Günter,
> 
> was hälst du den von so was hier, das ist auch Wind durchläßig.



Genau, nach so etwas habe ich gesucht, bin nur nicht auf den Namen gekommen, vielen Dank
Hab auch in der Bucht was gefunden, ist Wasser und Wind durchlässig und für uns genau richtig, auch wenn es nichts mit "Sonnensegel" zu tun hat und gibt es in 2 Farben!
Hier: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110743715120...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Das ganze auf die beiden Seile gezogen und befestigt, kann ich es mir hin ziehen wie ich es brauche und fest machen.


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo Günter,

, sogar der Preis ist akzeptabel.


----------



## mareike (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Als Beschattung habe ich einen Sonnenschirm 3,50 m am Teichrand stehen, so daß es etwas schattig ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man ein Sonnensegel nicht so befestigen kann, daß der Wind es nicht niedermachen kann.

:cu mareike


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo mareike,
mit einen Sonnenschirm habe ich keine Chance, schon wegen der Teichgröße!
Wenn du wie ich die Möglichkeit hast, mit der Befestigung der 2 Edelsahlseile:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/370611121916?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
und dann das:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110743715120...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
mit diesen Teilen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110804208251?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
alles verbindest, glaube ich das man es für kleines Geld gut verwirklichen kann!
Ich muß leider erst mal für eine Woche in´s Krankenhaus aber dann kümmere ich mich ganz intersiev darum!!


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hallo Günter,

alles Gute für deinen Krankenhausaufenthalt.


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Danke Andrea,
wird schon, is ja nur die Schulter.


----------



## mareike (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Hi Günter,

alles Gute für deine Schulter.

:cu mareike


----------



## dragsterrobby (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichbeschattung.*

Moin, 
bin wider im Haus, ist zwar rein geschaut worden aber das sie eine Entzündung festgestellt haben, muß ich diese erst auskurieren!
Trotzdem hab ich geziehlt Kortison gespritzt bekommen über einen Katheter und nen Vorrat mit nach hause!
*Vielen Dank für dir netten Worte.*​2.Ladung sera pont ist im Teich und dieses mal, soll es 8 Tage drinnen bleiben! 
Dann wieder Aktiv-Kole.​


----------



## hkkleemann (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
ist zwar schon etwas älterer Beitrag, aber hoffe der ein oder andere ist dennoch beim Thema aktiv und ist bereit seine Ideen zu teilen?! 
Habe - meine Anlage ist ja immer noch nicht "fertig" - vor ein paar Wochen provisorisch Sonnensegel montiert. Erfolg durch weniger Algen, war unverkennbar. 
Nun sind die Sonnensegel schön mit Edelstahlösen und Karabinerhaken am Holzzaun fixiert, aber: 
a) der Zaun neigt sich doch recht stark 
b) Algen finden das Sonnensegel nicht mehr so abschreckend.

Zu b) ich denke an der Seite vom Holzzaun ist das Sonnensegel gerade in den Stunden von 10 bis 15 Uhr einfach zu hoch, müsste hier weiter runter. 
Zu a) der Zaun braucht stabile Streben, unabhängig vom Sonnensegel, denn Windlast, etc.  Naja, gepennt. 

Habe nun an folgendes gedacht. Der Platz zwischen Holzzaun und Teich ist sehr gering. Wollte nun die hier im Forum schon öfter genutzte Methode anwenden: Erdloch bohren, leichte Neigung weg vom Teich, KG Rohre in die Erde, mit Beton ausfüllen, oben eine 12er Gewindestange mit Schrauböse ran und dort die Sonnensegel Ösen einhängen. Holzzaun wäre entlastet, der schmale Weg nicht zu sehr blockiert und das Sonnensegel wäre an der Seite dann bei einer Höhe von ca. 100, statt 200 cm. Gute Idee? Trägt diese "Pfeiler" Lösung das Sonnensegel? Oder ist das absoluter Käse? 

Danke für Eure Mühe mir zu folgen und hoffentlich auch zu helfen. 

LG, Hans


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Hans,

bei 30.000l ist ein Sonnenschutz eigentlich nicht nötig (oder hast Du Fische wie Forellen, Groppen, Äschen, Elritzen drin?)

Mein Teich liegt z.Z von 6.00 - 20.30 in der vollen Sonne (wenn se denn scheint), wenn die Fische doch mal Schatten wollen ziehen sie sich unter das Seerosenlaub zurück

MfG Frank


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Juni 2014)

Hi Frank,
danke dir für die Antwort. Du hast nat. Recht, die Seerosenblätter geben hier schon ausreichend Schutz. Wäre der Teich nach Umzug und viel zu langer Verzögerung nicht so weit hintendran, wäre dem sicher auch so, aber es ist noch nicht lange eingepflanzt und daher alles noch sehr "neu". Die Sonnensegel sollen vor allem jetzt zum "Einstieg" etwas entlasten gegen zu starkes Aufheizen (bei 1,80 m Tiefe hat sich das nun relativiert) und noch mehr gegen Fadenalgen schützen.  

LG und einen schönen Sonntag,
Hans


----------



## Zacky (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe ein Sonnensegel (dreieckig 7 * 5 m) über dem Teich gespannt. Ich habe die 3 Ösen an der Pergola, am Carport und an einem Pfosten extra befestigt. Der separate Holzpfosten ist auch nur 1,50 m hoch und so hängt das Segel auch leicht schräg, es ist zwar wasserdurchlässig, aber das Wasser läuft bei Starkregen gut ab. An 2 Stellen habe ich extra starke Zugfedern eingesetzt, die etwas mehr Bewegungsfreiheit bei starken Wind bieten.


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zacky, ja, ein Dreieck - Segel habe ich u.a. auch. Das mit den Zugfedern klingt mal wieder top. Was hast du denn dafür konkret benutzt? Denke das würde zumindest schon mal die direkte Kraft auf die Pfosten mildern.


----------

